# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  In which countries can this football player pass as native?

## Eldritch



----------


## MOESAN

> 


as I already said, it is very uneasy (for me at least) to localize precisely the origin of a man - I can sometimes make out some components but as the external traits are only a very small part of all autosomals alleles and as European people, even three generations ago, are the result of a lot of mixings between diverse Eurasians - SO I TRY IT, FACING THE RIDICULE (it's sport):
at first sight this fellow is fair pigmented - seemingly more on the brachycephal side (hard to be sure!), very brachycephal for a present day European it I don't mistake, -his sport-shirt is the Swedish national one -
byt when I look at his nose (not too 'nordi'c nor too 'brünn' or 'cromagnon' (something southern in it) and at his lips, I find he has something 'dinaroid', Bosniak or SW-Croatian, or surroundings - but History do that in Western Norway you can find people like that (a minority) because 'nordics', 2 kinds or 'borreby' (rounded broad-Jawed one and "brutal" less broa-d but deeper-jawed one), 'brünns' and 'dinarics' (Bronze Age?) played a role there (I don't know for now in what order) - some kinds of tall 'mediterraneans' ("megalithic-long-barrows" naming) took foot there too in W-Norway: but this man is more 'nordic-'borreby'-dinaric'+'...?' than other thing - He could be Swede, but very not typical in his facial details...
I cannot tell more

----------


## MOESAN

I add that evidently, with the components he seems having, it could be Czech, Pole, Slovak, Eastern German, Bela-Russian... very hard to be sure for a lonesome man

----------


## Eldritch

> as I already said, it is very uneasy (for me at least) to localize precisely the origin of a man - I can sometimes make out some components but as the external traits are only a very small part of all autosomals alleles and as European people, even three generations ago, are the result of a lot of mixings between diverse Eurasians - SO I TRY IT, FACING THE RIDICULE (it's sport):
> at first sight this fellow is fair pigmented - seemingly more on the brachycephal side (hard to be sure!), very brachycephal for a present day European it I don't mistake, -his sport-shirt is the Swedish national one -
> byt when I look at his nose (not too 'nordi'c nor too 'brünn' or 'cromagnon' (something southern in it) and at his lips, I find he has something 'dinaroid', Bosniak or SW-Croatian, or surroundings - but History do that in Western Norway you can find people like that (a minority) because 'nordics', 2 kinds or 'borreby' (rounded broad-Jawed one and "brutal" less broa-d but deeper-jawed one), 'brünns' and 'dinarics' (Bronze Age?) played a role there (I don't know for now in what order) - some kinds of tall 'mediterraneans' ("megalithic-long-barrows" naming) took foot there too in W-Norway: but this man is more 'nordic-'borreby'-dinaric'+'...?' than other thing - He could be Swede, but very not typical in his facial details...
> I cannot tell more





> I add that evidently, with the components he seems having, it could be Czech, Pole, Slovak, Eastern German, Bela-Russian... very hard to be sure for a lonesome man


Thanks, i suppose overall he gives an eastern european vibe.

----------


## ElHorsto

He looks very balkanic slavic. Maybe he is bulgarian or montenegrin, but best fit would be serbian.

----------


## mihaitzateo

He could pass as Romanian.

----------


## Sile

slovak or ukraine

----------


## John123

securedownload (1).jpgDSC_3829.jpg guess the ethnicity of this potentially arab male

----------


## ElHorsto

> securedownload (1).jpgDSC_3829.jpg guess the ethnicity of this potentially arab male


He looks arab only in the first picture but not in the right one. I'd guess him Romanian, but such individuals (like in the right pic) sometimes also occur also among east slavs, although very rarely.

----------


## John123

Not Romanian : )

----------


## Aberdeen

Yet more proof that you can't tell the nationality of an European by their facial appearance.

----------


## John123

Was that a guess? lol

----------


## Eldritch

> securedownload (1).jpgDSC_3829.jpg guess the ethnicity of this potentially arab male


Armenian maybe?

----------


## John123

Nope, not ArmenianArmenian

----------


## FBS

Eldritch photo - for me looks Albanian from Albania

John123 photo - reminds me of old Egyptian features, especially his eyebrows. But I think that he is Italian.

----------


## John123

Not Egyptian but I guess the deep tan in the photos doesn't help.

----------


## julia90

first men, central- north eastern europe, but could pass as south as ex yougoslavian states and bulgaria

----------


## martiko

is a European with very close eyes, alpine type, seems meso-brachycephalic, clear eyes, pretty dark hair, no hair eccessive: according to the classification that would be French West France for France.
but ethinicity but not nationality

----------


## MOESAN

speaking about the dark eyesbrows and gentle gracile faced young man, I would say the two pictures does not help to much- the left one taken from to close position mistake us concerning (too long) length of nose, and (too thin) jaw and chink proportions: optic effect (distrosion)
the right side one is better but very small to have a good judgment: nothing 'arabic' nor 'near-eastern' (geographic non phenotypical namings) at first (far positioned) sight - surely sub-brachycephalic; the nose shape is "anti"-'eastern mediterranean' - something tending to 'alpine' as says Martiko. but I would be very glad to see a bigger pcitrue of him!

----------


## martiko

yes, a profile picture

----------


## Eldritch

> is a European with very close eyes, alpine type, seems meso-brachycephalic, clear eyes, pretty dark hair, no hair eccessive: according to the classification that would be French West France for France.
> but ethinicity but not nationality


He's odd looking for a Swede but he doesn't really look like French people i've seen, is he not a little bit Eastern?

----------


## martiko

> He's odd looking for a Swede but he doesn't really look like French people i've seen, is he not a little bit Eastern?


where in France you ?

----------


## Eldritch

> where in France you ?


Never been there but i've seen French tourists.

----------


## martiko

> Never been there but i've seen French tourists.


I quote the regions of France. I have also seen Russian tourists and I traveled to Russia, which is very different depending on the region, people travel more large cities.
if you look on my subject ' find the error ' you will see from native people West-France and of the north to the south, except a person.

----------


## Eldritch

> I quote the regions of France. I have also seen Russian tourists and I traveled to Russia, which is very different depending on the region, people travel more large cities.
> if you look on my subject ' find the error ' you will see from native people West-France and of the north to the south, except a person.


You mean like the player can only pass in West France and not in the other parts of the country?

Do you have a pic of a French who might resemble him? The ones i saw weren't that different from Brits to be honest.

----------


## Angela

> He's odd looking for a Swede but he doesn't really look like French people i've seen, is he not a little bit Eastern?



I know what you mean, and why you initially guessed Armenian. The eyebrows and eyes, and even the nose to some extent reminded me of the stylized Eastern Orthodox icons, whether Greek or Serbian or Armenian. 
http://www.balkantravellers.com/imag...de-opening.jpg

It's just that the jaw is all wrong, and the strong eyebrow ridges of the Orthodox icons as well. Most modern Armenians also have a different type of nose.

And I understand why someone said Egyptian...there is a resemblance in the eyes and eyebrows and nose to the Egyptian art of the Roman period as well, but most Egyptians don't look like that today. The people commemorated in those funerary portraits might have been totally Roman for all we know, or at least heavily admixed with Roman and Greek genomes.
http://www.touregypt.net/images/touregypt/mport22.jpg 

So, I think he's European, from somewhere in southern Europe or the southern Balkans.
One of the non-Sicilian actors in this Dolce and Gabbana ad, the one at 1:37, has something of his look, I think. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh4BLL4i39s

Beautiful Marco Mengoni does as well, although I would never guess Mengoni as anything other than Italian. His face also seems longer and narrower than the second picture of this athlete.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-82y09TztVc...trale-2013.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-abMZkeJDG_...comengoni2.jpg

http://www.sorrisi.com/wp-content/up...Mengoni_03.jpg

You can find something of this look in southern France, I think, definitely in terms of overall pigmentation, and you can even find those beautiful, large, lustrous dark eyes, but more rarely I think, and when you do find them, they're often married to either a large, sometimes convex nose, or a too short and blunt one, and the face shape is different...altogether a less gracile vibe to me.
Henri IV http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/...of-the-007.jpg
Paul Cezanne http://www.biography.com/imported/im...2036-1-402.jpg
http://theredlist.fr/media/database/...theredlist.png
Charles Boyer:http://themave.com/Boyer/40s/images/allth1.jpg

It shows up in Spain as well and that phenotype is closer than the French ones, I think. Alfonso X of Castile has it, but in a coarser form.
http://los7sabios.com.ar/images_auto...x-el-sabio.jpg

And yes, I've been in France often...every time I go to Italy, which is numerous times a year, I wind up going there...it's just a hop and a skip over the border in fact...I often fly to Paris, one of my favorite cities, connect to Marseilles and drive the rest of the way. That, or Milan to Pisa and drive, but that's longer.

----------


## Eldritch

> I know what you mean, and why you initially guessed Armenian. The eyebrows and eyes, and even the nose to some extent reminded me of the stylized Eastern Orthodox icons, whether Greek or Serbian or Armenian. 
> http://www.balkantravellers.com/imag...de-opening.jpg
> 
> It's just that the jaw is all wrong, and the strong eyebrow ridges of the Orthodox icons as well. Most modern Armenians also have a different type of nose.
> 
> And I understand why someone said Egyptian...there is a resemblance in the eyes and eyebrows and nose to the Egyptian art of the Roman period as well, but most Egyptians don't look like that today. The people commemorated in those funerary portraits might have been totally Roman for all we know, or at least heavily admixed with Roman and Greek genomes.
> http://www.touregypt.net/images/touregypt/mport22.jpg 
> 
> So, I think he's European, from somewhere in southern Europe or the southern Balkans.
> ...


I think you made a mistake, i was talking about the blue eyed guy in the original post.

----------


## MOESAN

I 'm afraid we are speaking here about two men, the post #1 and the post#8 who are quite distinct, are we not???
so the discussion could be without end!
smile!

----------


## Angela

It was my mistake.  :Confused: 

I got thrown off by Eldritch's comment that he thought the young man looked Armenian. I would never have thought the first young man looked Armenian, so I just assumed he was posting about the darker one. (Post #8)

I think I'm experiencing early senility...that, or...well, never mind. :Smile:

----------


## martiko

> You mean like the player can only pass in West France and not in the other parts of the country?
> 
> Do you have a pic of a French who might resemble him? The ones i saw weren't that different from Brits to be honest.


my subject on the same theme; 'find error' there has pictures of French West

----------


## Eldritch

> It was my mistake. 
> 
> I got thrown off by Eldritch's comment that he thought the young man looked Armenian. I would never have thought the first young man looked Armenian, so I just assumed he was posting about the darker one. (Post #8)
> 
> I think I'm experiencing early senility...that, or...well, never mind.


It is ok, when i meant Eastern i didn't mean outside Europe boundaries, more like Eastern Europe.

----------


## MOESAN

the young dark brown man seems to me very on the 'alpine' side (sub)-brachycephaly, low skull, eyebrows type: his nose is a litlle bit long and his inferior jaw is a bit too large (very little) so... very "french" looking - but some Saami have looks very close when brünn-borreby element or mongoloid element are absent - it was remarked yet by old scholars...

----------


## Coolboygcp

I think he is either a Turk, or he could be Kosovan, Bulgarian, Romanian, Serbian, Albanian, Armnian, etc.

----------


## MtDNA

> 


Turkey, Italy, Afganistan, Iran, Romania, Serbia, Pakistan, and Spain.

----------

